# Reactivation of Etisalat SIm Card



## Asimfrombombay

I switched off my Etisalat SIM card after returning back to my home country one year ago. Now I am going again but when put Etisalat SIM card in my cellphone, it shows "NO SIGNAL". It means that the SIM has expired and I have to reactivate it. Whats the procedure? 

What documents needed to bring along-with and what will they charge for it? Its easy to buy another SIM card but you know the importance of previously stored contacts and commitments on that number.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Anyone ?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Have you tried phoning your old number?
If it has been unused for so long - then your number may have already been recycled and issued to someone else.
Cheers
Steve


----------

